# how much does Adequan cost?



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

For those of you who have used it, how much does it cost? 

I'm planning to talk to my vet about giving it to JD (14 years old, 35 pounds). 

~Kristin


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote:For those of you who have used it, how much does it cost?


A lot









Sorry I couldn't resist since I just purchased two bottles and they will only last me six weeks...I paid $179 but it's worth it.

I give the shots at home now but when I used to take Heidi in for the vet tech to give it I paid around $40 per shot (Heidi weighs 78 lbs). So it's cheaper if you can handle giving the shots yourself.

I can't get myself to give her a shot in the muscle but I have been told by three veterinarians now that you can give the injection under the skin. So that's what I started doing.

Good luck
Michaela


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I think I paid $75 an injection through the vets. 

That was twice a week.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I pay $30 per shot. One shot a week for four weeks, and then usually maintenance shots once a month.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmm, my BF is a vet (equine). If I can't do it, I'm sure that he would. I don't want to abuse our relationship







but maybe he could order it, too--I wonder if any of his clients use it for their horses...

Michaela, you said that your two bottles will only last for 6 weeks. How often are you giving it?

~Kristin


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote:Michaela, you said that your two bottles will only last for 6 weeks. How often are you giving it?


Heidi's vet just recently increased her dosage from 1cc to 1.5cc's once a week. But Heidi has been getting the Adequan since she was three years old. For a very long time we only had to give it once a month, then we went to every two weeks and now it's once a week. 

Her arthritis is pretty bad and she wouldn't be able to walk without it.

Michaela


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Do the loading dose of 2x week/4 weeks first. 

For a dog that size you'll be using less-but I know nothing of dosages. 

Kramer's costs $26 I think, but a wonderful IMOM donor got 4 bottles for her dogs and it didn't do anything for them-so she sent them to him! It was great. His vet just injects it for me since I want to stay IM and can't do it myself.







Kramer goes every 2-3 weeks. It used to be that I'd take Nina in for a recheck every other time so I'd pay for that and get the shot like a bonus. 

I've ordered other stuff from here-not sure if I'd order Adequan or not...paranoid and I don't know why!

http://www.entirelypets.com/adequank9.html

I think he's been on it 2.5 years.


----------

